# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  УПП

## Persempre

Доброго вечера. Ищу работу и нарвался на фирму которой требуется программер, нужно внедрить там УПП (там сейчас 7-ка), перенести некоторые данные, дописать чуть базу. Хотят ещё CRM... Вопрос к знающим предложили 30тр - это стоит того? Мне кажется задача совсем не тривиальная, т.к. они собираются просто купить всё "из коробки"

----------


## Vlad_12

> Доброго вечера. Ищу работу и нарвался на фирму которой требуется программер, нужно внедрить там УПП (там сейчас 7-ка), перенести некоторые данные, дописать чуть базу. Хотят ещё CRM... Вопрос к знающим предложили 30тр - это стоит того? Мне кажется задача совсем не тривиальная, т.к. они собираются просто купить всё "из коробки"


если все купят включая CRM. тогда нормально, напрягает "дописать чуть базу".
если весь CRM дописать? то....за эти деньги улыбнуло....

----------

Persempre (11.08.2012)

----------


## poisonapple

где фирма географически находится? вполне возможно, что нормально, если речь идет о зарплате. Если это проект со сторонним исполнителем, то здесь уже нюансы важны...и, скорее, всего, 30т.р. - это очень мало.

----------

